# My kitty keeps climbing...



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

...me. She keeps climbing _me_. Now, I admit, the very first time it happened, she was trying to get at the dangly chain hanging from the light, and I was wearing a really thick sweatshirt and didn't feel any pain, and it was kind of cute. But since that one time I've tried to be very clear about not wanting to be climbed. I think the damage may be done.

Making pained noise (usually involuntary) is usually enough to get her off right away, and the few times the keeps clinging I always remove her myself, promptly. If I'm holding her and she starts trying to worm her way up to stand on my shoulders, I immediately put her down. I'm not sure what else to do to discourage being used as a step latter


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I imagine she'll outgrow the habit over time. My daughter's cat, Neko, used to climb up her all the time when he was younger, but he stopped doing that when he was around 9 months old. Does your kitty have something she can climb, such as a cat tree? If so, whenever she tries to climb you, perhaps pick her up and take her over to the tree, hoping she gets the general idea over time.


----------



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't worry, they grow out of it! My kittens did that constantly and they stopped once they got older/bigger. Just tell them no and put them down, don't discipline them or anything... they'll grow out of it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I have nothing helpful to say...but just wanted to say that when I worked at the shelter I always thought the "shoulder kitties" that would climb up and sit on my shoulders made the best pets. They did grow out of it. Do you have something tall for her to climb that is appropriate, like a cat tree?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats how Wesley picked me as well, climbed on me out of the cage at Petsmart, heh. At the time his nails had NOT been clipped though in a LONG time, ouch.

I agree, just get them more things to climb on. 

When my kitties are hyper, they absolutely sprint up the 6.5 foot tree up to the 8 foot shelves near the ceiling windows back and forth, and then sometimes straight over to the kitchen table, kitchen countertop, up the top of the fridge and another jump up onto the top of the cabinets. 

Good exercise for em I think, as nothing works all the muscles quite like jumping and climbing, and ensures a healthy and fit cat.


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

Vala has a little double story house, which I know isn't very tall but it's what I could afford. She also has a carpet covered half wall (I'm in a basement, it's this random concrete shelf thing we just covered over with carpet) which she uses as a climbing wall, and she can get up on top of my armoire, which is about as high as she can get in the apt.

I know none of that is quite the same. I would love to get her a real tree, but I just don't know that I can afford to spend that much. Plus I might possibly be moving out of state next spring, and I'd be leaving big stuff behind to save money. So I was kind of stalling. But I might have to bite the bullet and just do it. I can always resell.


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, I am horrible at deciding things. I found a pretty good sale, with free shipping, at allpetfurniture.com, so now I'm trying to decide what to get her, and I am indecisive. 

The self indulgent, totally cool looking $133 option?
The slightly more affordable yet still really cool $88 option?
Or the really affordable with less bells and whistles at only $70 option?

I like that the first two have hammocks, because judging from where Vala currently likes to sleep I think she'd love a hammock. And the most expensive has that basket, which again would be great for her. So it's not like the extra expense doesn't come with some great perks. But I really shouldn't be spending lots of extra money where it's not necessary, so I am torn. I must find the right balance of responsibility and kitty love. atback


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Armarkat makes quality furniture. The last one though, look at the narrow base compared to the height. Doesn't seem stable.

For that price point, I'd go for this one:
Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Kitchen & Dining









$71 and free shipping. 

If on a budget and you are permitted to hang shelves, you can also just swing by ikea or any place that has shelves that can support about 40lbs of weight (remember they jump) and just make your own climbing platform.


















All the cats really care about I think is that they can climb it, its stable, its decently high, and they can flop on it with a modicum of comfort and if limbs are having off no matter.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh and btw, don't forget to check craigslist.

Often times you can find quality used cat furniture for sale.


----------

